# Wok to Residence Visa



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi!

I just sent in my application for work to residence visa.

I have a job offer from a nz employer, on LTSS List, ANZSCO Skill Level 1, new graduate so no experience in this field. 

Can I assume that work visa will be granted?

Thanks!


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

You can apply for work permit using your job offer


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

You mean work permit almost guaranteed to be granted?

I have read some posts from other people on this forum but exactly how to apply for work permit? I mean which application? Because the form I used and submitted for work visa, there was no space to tick for "Work Permit"

It's all.... (1) Essential Skills (2) Work to Residence and etc... no such thing as "Work Permit"

Thanks!




temasek said:


> You can apply for work permit using your job offer


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mutsugo said:


> You mean work permit almost guaranteed to be granted?
> 
> I have read some posts from other people on this forum but exactly how to apply for work permit? I mean which application? Because the form I used and submitted for work visa, there was no space to tick for "Work Permit"
> 
> ...


Look at Work in NZ temporarily - if you're not after 'Work to Residence' then this is probably what you're after. 
Just a thought - why not 'Work to Residence'?


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, I did apply for Work To Residence visa, which was mentioned in my very first message.

I am still very confused. There is no such thing as "Work Permit" application form. Not even on the link you just provided. 

Are people using "Work Permit" exhcangeably with something, like Work Holiday?

I am over 30 so work holiay is not an option. Besides, like I already said, I have lodged my application for work to residence visa(Work Visa-30 months). I was asking about my chances if anyone can tell.

Thanks!



topcat83 said:


> Look at Work in NZ temporarily - if you're not after 'Work to Residence' then this is probably what you're after.
> Just a thought - why not 'Work to Residence'?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mutsugo said:


> Yes, I did apply for Work To Residence visa, which was mentioned in my very first message.
> 
> I am still very confused. There is no such thing as "Work Permit" application form. Not even on the link you just provided.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that the term 'work permit' is an informal generic name that is given to any kind of visa that allows you to work in NZ.
So all the visas in the 'Work in New Zealand' section of the Immigration website could be said to be 'Work Permits'!


----------



## mutsugo (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks! that's what I thought.



topcat83 said:


> I think you'll find that the term 'work permit' is an informal generic name that is given to any kind of visa that allows you to work in NZ.
> So all the visas in the 'Work in New Zealand' section of the Immigration website could be said to be 'Work Permits'!


----------

